# Looking to adopt small dog/puppy



## snifflerooh (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello. My husband and I are looking to open our home (and time/attention) to a little dog or small breed puppy - basically, from a Chihuahua-size up to a JRT sized dog. We have 3 cats (2 of which are outdoors) so if it's an older dog, he/she should be used to cats. We can travel (via train/bus) from Holyhead to Chester/Cheshire. Please email me at: [email protected]. Many thanks!


----------



## kitty 333 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi have a look on freewebs .com manytears rescue lots of little dogs updated every day .


----------



## snifflerooh (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks kitty for the help. They were one of the ones I checked out first, but they are too far away from where we live. Most (if not all) of the rescue places near us only have rottweilers/staffies/etc.... so in the end, we bought a JRT puppy privately. The RSPCA was of no help as my experience with them (like a lot of others on this board) was quite negative. They do have a way of making one feel as though they are under interrogation, and not worthy enough to own a dog. No wonder people buy puppies, but we are absolutely delighted with our little one.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

have you trid preloved.com? i got my german shepard puppy of gumtree.com but becareful with that website as there is alot of con people on it . good luck with getting a new addition! and show us piccies when you get one! x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Have a look at this pup, she is in the Cheshire area and I can personally vouch for the rescue as I volunteer with them on the cats side.

She is an absolute stunner and so small.

RSPCA Macclesfield - Dogs to be Rehomed


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Goggle The Little Dog Rescue, they have lots of 'Little dogs' funnily enough, and rehome to anywhere in the country.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The OP purchased a puppy instead.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Have a look at this pup, she is in the Cheshire area and I can personally vouch for the rescue as I volunteer with them on the cats side.
> 
> She is an absolute stunner and so small.
> 
> RSPCA Macclesfield - Dogs to be Rehomed


She is adorable!!!!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Have a look at this pup, she is in the Cheshire area and I can personally vouch for the rescue as I volunteer with them on the cats side.
> 
> She is an absolute stunner and so small.
> 
> RSPCA Macclesfield - Dogs to be Rehomed


um so sorry she can not adopt this little pup because she is mine all mine lol awwwwwwwwwwwwww she is gourges i was looking for a small pup hmmmmmmmm... lol


----------



## snifflerooh (Nov 21, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> The OP purchased a puppy instead.


"OP" ? Sorry, I don't know what that means :blush:

Thanks everyone for your helpful suggestions, but we tried for months to adopt a little dog before buying privately.

Good luck with your puppy, Vet-2-B 

Here's a piccie of our little Arwen.

~Snifflerooh~


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

snifflerooh said:


> "OP" ? Sorry, I don't know what that means :blush:
> 
> Thanks everyone for your helpful suggestions, but we tried for months to adopt a little dog before buying privately.
> 
> ...


awwwwwww hes gourges my friend just got a little jach russel

lots of nagging and pleading will have to go on for this little thing lol

op means the person whos thread it is (you )


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

im using lines such as poor pup in the kennels at christmas on my mum lol


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

snifflerooh said:


> "OP" ? Sorry, I don't know what that means :blush:


OP stands for original poster


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Have a look at this pup, she is in the Cheshire area and I can personally vouch for the rescue as I volunteer with them on the cats side.
> 
> She is an absolute stunner and so small.
> 
> RSPCA Macclesfield - Dogs to be Rehomed


that is weird,a girl who has a pet shop in denton has one identical,she got hers from tameside animal shelter,one of her customers had its brother,bit strange 3 the same in the cheshire area


----------



## snifflerooh (Nov 21, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> awwwwwww hes gourges my friend just got a little jach russel
> 
> lots of nagging and pleading will have to go on for this little thing lol
> 
> op means the person whos thread it is (you )


lol - thanks for the clarification on OP - total noobee here.
She had a wonderful Christmas here as we are totally wrapped up in her lol

Merry Christmas everybody and the very best wishes for 2010!


----------



## kitty 333 (Nov 22, 2009)

That puppy is adorable vet 2 b , has he found a home yet? love little Arwen what a lovely name . Julie x


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i keep asking my mum shes just like im sure she got a home i mean look at her damn you mum damn u lol


----------

